# International Workshop on the consequences of the ECJ judgement on GM pollen in honey



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: nternational Workshop on the consequences of the ECJ judgement on GM pollen in ho*

They are serious cause its likely to be another excuse to pay a lower price for honey containing a GMO


----------

